# Puppy hunting woes



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone- 

I am a newbie to this forum (though I have been prowling for a while!) my partner and I are desperate to welcome a puppy to our home this Christmas but I am so stressed trying to find a puppy! 

I would like a golden/ apricot/ parti cockapoo or a cavapoo boy- my parents have a black labradoodle and a brown spoodle- so I feel like we know what we're letting ourselves in for!

We want a puppy we can welcome the weekend before Christmas. I am a teacher so will have 2 weeks off to help my partner settle the pup in (he is self emplyed and will be with the pup when I am at work) I'm spending hours looking into and contacting breeders but because of the very specific time we want the dog it's proving hard! Do I wait till nearer the time and buy one of the MANY "ready to go now" pups I keep seeing? Or keep pestering breeders to see if they have litters available.

Am I asking too much? (you can be honest!)

Thanks and I'm really excited to be geeking out on the forum finally!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I *personally* would not want to bring a new puppy home just before or over Christmas, new puppy is such a hard work and will need all your time and attention..and Christmas is such a busy time of the year..
Especially toilet training , we are currently taking Summer out after every nap, after every meal, approximately every hour or so and doing it all in December in cold weather might not be fun for either of you, Summer definitely doesn't enjoy her early morning toilet break due to the cold weather and imagine trying to cook your Christmas dinner or go Christmas shopping when you just had new puppy.
Summer is 9.5 weeks old and I still haven't had chance to do any ironing or cleaning or proper cooking since she arrived  ( luckily I cooked and froze lots of things prior to her arrival, but I think we had chips and pizza more than we should have) I don't mean to discourage you, not at all, they are worth all the hard work, but perhaps waiting until Easter holiday would be easier? Anyway, good luck with your puppy search


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I understand the timing. I was restricted in that I needed them home around a certain time as I wanted the summer to be with them in the beginning for training and housebreaking and bonding. If the timing is important you may have to wait a few weeks to see available puppies as waiting for an upcoming litter may or may not be at the right time. You may also have to be more flexible about color and ***. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there & welcome, we got Ralph just a couple of days before Christmas last year, as it meant we was at home for the settlng in period 24/7.
Petra is correct that the new puppy is demanding, but we didn't find it stressful & little ralph fit right in to our family and routine, even going on a train & meeting Father Christmas! I had a big shopping basket that I carried him in with blankets for plenty of warmth & comfort. I found it great as part of his early socialisation. 
To get your Christmas timing you need to be looking for litters just born now - so they are 8 weeks and ready to come home with you. 
Which area are you from? People may be able to help and recommend breeders they have had.


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your replies  

Christmas is always at my parents house (just down the road) and there is only my partner and I at our house so Christmas is actually calmer than any other time of year! It's nice to have something to look forward to through this hard autumn term too!

We're in Surrey but my other half is willing to travel up to 100miles for the right pup- any recommendations would be gratefully received. I know we are being picky about colour/*** but I've had the little bugger in mind for 2 years and want the perfect one! 

Ive found SO many pups that are ready to go now I'm wondering if I should wait and see what's ready nearer the time but it seems a risk.

I'm finding the hunt to be all consuming! Does everyone find this?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

If your partner is home all the time you could consider getting a pup a couple of weeks before Christmas, to give you a little more choice. The first couple of weeks home were very easy as he slept a lot. Now, he's been with us nearly 4 weeks now, he's much more lively. 

Definitely contact breeders now, ideally I wanted to get our boy over the long summer holidays, but the breeder I really liked didn't have any available then. For us it was worth waiting and taking a few days off work to settle him in, and this week I've been home so it's all worked out well. 

Good luck.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Holly88 said:


> I'm finding the hunt to be all consuming! Does everyone find this?


The hunt is all consuming, then once you find a breeder the build up and preparation is all consuming, then once you bring the puppy home this is all consuming too! It's all wonderful though 

Good luck in your search


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Holly I still remember how difficult I found it all, finding the right breeder who does all the necessary health testing, socializes their puppies etc was the hardest part, we spent about 6 months searching and it was by a chance we got recommended our breeder. Over all it took approx 10 months since we first started searching until we brought our puppy home


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck in your hunt. And yes it's totally time consuming. I do hope you will find your pup at the best time for you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would just advise you to be very careful in your choice as unfortunately I think most of the worst types of breeders ensure they have puppies for the Christmas market as they know so many people 'want a cute little doggy for the kids for Christmas' - I know this is not you as you are now doing your research, all I would say is don't be too desperate for it to be a Christmas Puppy, it may take a while and Easter is also a good time, I know what you mean though as I was also particular about colour and time due to working term times, I chose Easter as I had a couple of weeks off and thought it would work out better for the weather. I started my search the summer before and chose the breeder before the mating - was so lucky to get the colour I wanted and could bring the pup home just a few days into the hols. Having said all that you may get lucky and find a fantastic breeder who just happens to have pups ready at the right time, but please read the puppy pages on here and look at Jojo's blog 'mydogslife' to know what questions to ask. I know a few people have dogs from Broadreach, think they are in Essex not sure if that is within the distance. Good Luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck with your search. Just make sure you find a breeder who does all the relevant health tests and truly loves and cares for their pups and the pups parents/mother. To be honest you will probably have to widen your search criteria in order to get a healthy, well bred, well cared for pup within the timeframe. I would start by making a chart of good breeders - see the stickies in the Puppy Place forum for what to look for in a breeder, then narrow down until you find a breeder suitable for you. I will stress though as already said, be prepared to change your criteria a bit if you are insisting on a pup at the time you want!

Most important of all.. Good luck!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree wth Karen, by getting one a couple of weeks before the holidays you might miss the unscrupulous breeders breeding for the Christmas market. The pup will sleep a lot for the first few weeks and too much socialization at first might overwhelm it. If you get one sooner he will sleep on your partners lap most of the day and be fresh to play with you before and after work. That way you will be off work when he is settled and the really fun training stage begins. It is sort of like choosing to be home with a boring newborn or a fiesty toddler. Whatever happens you are in for a fun time! Good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am a teacher too Holly and I brought Bonnie home at Christmas time. It was very important for me to be on holiday when I got her. I had absolutely no problem with the time of year other than that it was chilly standing outside at 5 am while she had a wee! I made sure I was at home most of the time. I got Dexter in my summer holidays which I have to admit was easier. Timing is very important so if it fits in with your school holidays I would go for it whatever time of year it is. Good luck!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I, too, am a teacher (who said teachers can't have dogs?!) and wanted to bring my puppy home during the Easter holidays this year. We ended up bringing her home a week before the holidays when she was 9.5 weeks old, we wanted to get her nice and young for socialisation etc. 

Although it was a week earlier than planned, we managed it fine. We got up early to give her some morning playtime, Someone went in for her every hour or so for pee and play time and my mum came over when she finished work at 2:30pm each day. If you're OH works from home, you could definitely afford to be flexible by a week or so  

What a lovely Christmas you will have! X


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone- particularly fellow teachers it's great to hear that it can be done- I've had 2 people say they wouldn't sell to a teacher! 

@lottierachel do you leave your pup while you're at work and have people pop by to see her? Was this ok when she was a baby?

My other half owns a chain of shops so the pup will be between home and back room/office- I suppose if we got it a few weeks before chrimbo that would be fine. End of term wind down means I can be home by 3.30 most days anyway...

I guess I will have to continue my hourly scouring of the internet to find the right pup! Bloody half term- too much time on my hands!

Thanks for all your words of encouragement.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Holly88 said:


> I've had 2 people say they wouldn't sell to a teacher!


I had similar experience with one breeder, when I told her my son is on the autistic spectrum, she said sorry, but I don't want my puppy in family where someone has special needs 
Luckily our breeder didn't have a problem with it and Alex and Summer adore each other - total partners in crime


----------



## Vonabernie (Sep 24, 2013)

I understand how you are feeling we are also looking for a good breeder I am going to take my time and hopefully have my pup next spring has anyone got any info on jukeedoodles ?i I am thinking of going to have a look but I heard it was a puppy farm so this has concerned me.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Caira said:


> I had similar experience with one breeder, when I told her my son is on the autistic spectrum, she said sorry, but I don't want my puppy in family where someone has special needs
> Luckily our breeder didn't have a problem with it and Alex and Summer adore each other - total partners in crime


Dogs are great for children with autism! 

And disabilities in general!


----------



## Holly88 (Oct 12, 2013)

That's outrageous! I completely understand and appreciate that a good breeder wants their pups to go to a carefully vetted home but there was very little consideration of any other factors! 

It was you're a teacher- so no. Without considering my self employed partner, my retired parents live 5 mins away, my retired mother in law, willing neighbours, friends etc... I got a bit down about it and thought maybe I was destined to be a bad neglectful dog mum!

My partner is the one who started out puppy hunt and now I've got on board has decided that the hunt has to be up to me- he's very much fly by the seat of his pants and would happily wait until the day, find a dog and go and buy it. He doesn't understand that this might not be the best way! (Although this is what my parents did with both their doodles!) does this approach work?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I asked this question in another thread. What do breeders look for in prospective homes?

The breeder who won't sell to teachers does not understand the basic biological fact that wolves are crepuscular not diurnal. Dogs, if left to their own devices, will be very active at dawn and then again in the late afternoon and evening. During the daylight hours they prefer to relax and snooze. A teachers schedule is thus ideal for a dog! 

As for the autism thing it INCENSES me that anyone could be so stupid. Unless she already knew that she had erred with the breeding and produced a litter of anxious, highly strung or unhealthy pups it makes no sense. I wish I could post a photo of Rufus curled up on the lap of one of my clients, a profoundly autistic twelve year old, both fast asleep in front of the tv. Good dogs accept differences and many intelligent ones will gravitate to someone distressed and try to calm them. I read a book about border collies doing this. A dog with a job is a happy dog and a happy dog loves his family no matter what they are like!

Sorry for the rant, if you were in Canada I would call the media and put a flame under the rear end of that breeder.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There are some breeders who won't sell to anyone that works. I manage with a combination of a shortish working day, coming home at lunchtime and doggy day care. They are never left for more than 4 hours. I also have a supportive family and friends who help out. 
Mine are very active in the morning (my OH is up at 5am) and very active in the evening. They get three walks a day when I am working. The rest of the day when I am at work they have the run of my whole house but they sleep till I get home.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Holly88 said:


> Thanks everyone- particularly fellow teachers it's great to hear that it can be done- I've had 2 people say they wouldn't sell to a teacher!
> 
> @lottierachel do you leave your pup while you're at work and have people pop by to see her? Was this ok when she was a baby?t.



So the first week was as I said above, then I had two weeks off for Easter so by the time I went back she was 13 weeks old. We used the Easter hols to get her used to being left for 10 mins, then 20 and so on.

I have the same set up now as I did when I went back to work then. I walk Tilly before work so she's nice and worn out, leave her with a tasty kong, then my neighbour comes at around 10:30am and takes her to her house for around 4 hours and take her for a couple of walks (I do pay her for this, but not very much!! She adores dogs). My partner and I make sure one of us is home by 4:30pm, and if we can't be then my mum comes over until we get home. 

Tilly has a long walk when I get home and some playtime in the evening.

My mum doesn't work on a Thursday so she has Tilly all day.

I worked out how many days a year Tilly is on her own until my neighbour comes and it is only 144 days out of 365 (due to holidays and weekends etc.) so I'm with her a lot more than not  

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Vonabernie said:


> I understand how you are feeling we are also looking for a good breeder I am going to take my time and hopefully have my pup next spring has anyone got any info on jukeedoodles ?i I am thinking of going to have a look but I heard it was a puppy farm so this has concerned me.


No, as far as I am aware they are a large licensed breeder but they are not a puppy farm - I think some people get the descriptions mixed up, they always have long waiting lists, I believe they are the founders of The Cockapoo club of GB, there was a time when there were quite a few of their pups owners on here but not so much now. I would go visit, I'm sure they are happy for people to visit them.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> No, as far as I am aware they are a large licensed breeder but they are not a puppy farm - I think some people get the descriptions mixed up, they always have long waiting lists, I believe they are the founders of The Cockapoo club of GB, there was a time when there were quite a few of their pups owners on here but not so much now. I would go visit, I'm sure they are happy for people to visit them.


Also I believe they are very thorough on the health testing - I emailed them with a few queries about health testing when I started my search for a puppy and they were very helpful and happy to answer any questions I had.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi. We have just found our puppy who will be 8 weeks at the start of December. The breeder is in Chelmsford Essex and I am finding her to be brilliant. She is a hobby breeder and really knows her stuff. She has cream/champagne coloured puppies left from that litter. Let me know if you want any more info! We are choosing December as we are both off work for a couple of weeks  good luck!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Vonabernie said:


> I understand how you are feeling we are also looking for a good breeder I am going to take my time and hopefully have my pup next spring has anyone got any info on jukeedoodles ?i I am thinking of going to have a look but I heard it was a puppy farm so this has concerned me.


They are not a puppy farm - we got Bess from them and visited them 3 times (to research, to choose and to collect our puppy) - saw their whole set up and met all their dogs. We were happy and are happy with Bess - they will definitely have a waiting list though so not so good if you are hoping to get a puppy quickly.

I would be cautious of puppies advertised as "ready now" and do plenty of research - Google the breeder's name / phone no., visit their premises, meet the dogs, check the health test papers, etc. The puppy will be part of your family for a long time.

I can fully understand the search being all consuming ....best of luck with it all.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gypsy said:


> It depends on your definition of puppy farm. We visited them when we were looking, and we weren't at all happy with what we saw. They have so many dogs, all living outside in makeshift kennels, their puppies are all kept outside too and their approach to them is hardly loving and caring. It's just like their selling a commodity, not a feeling, living creature. They kept telling us how happy their dogs were, but they looked far from happy to us. On the website it used to say how they took on their breeding dogs from people who couldn't cope with them due to their high energy but then they're using them to breed family pets! After they've had several litters, they then move them on again, so the poor dogs end up with three homes. I honestly can't understand why anyone would want to encourage them to keep breeding by buying into what they're doing?


What a very unpleasant post, and so different to the truth! We're all entitled to our opinions but it's disappointing to see these sort of unpleasant lies being spread.

Who are any of us to say how much others love and care for their dogs - this post says more the person posting than anything else I believe.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I suppose every ones perceptions are different and also people's expectations and criteria so I suppose go and visit breeders and see for yourself x


----------

